# accidently picked up someones cargo net at West Water



## wcrocket (May 14, 2004)

During a Westwater trip I picked a Cargo net up on the boat ramp and put in my car thinking it was mine. Now I have 2 of them. I apologize for the mistake. If this is your Net please email me with a description of it, and the date and approximate time that you launched. I will send your net back to you.

Bill Crockett

[email protected]


----------

